# Theoriefrage



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

Da ich jetzt zum ersten Mal so einen Antrieb parametriert habe, haben sich bei mir auch so einige Fragen angehäuft. 

Was macht eigentlich der Bremswiderstand? Beim Ecodrive Cs war gleich einer eingebaut, aber es bestand auch die Möglichkeit  einen externen anzuschliessen. Ich kann mir nur  vorstellen, dass beim Bremsen über diesen Widerstand der Strom der Spulen kurzgeschlossen wird. Doch warum nimmt man nicht gleich die Brutalmethode und macht den Kurzschluss über einen Mosfet? 

Dann kann man eine externe Drossel anschliessen. Welche Funktion hat diese?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

würde dir den beitrag

*Bremswiderstände bei Bremsung mit FU?*

empfehlen ... mußte natürlich noch bißchen filtern


----------



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

Der Thread war wirklich gut. Ich möchte nur noch Anmerken, dass wenn man eine Compund-Bremsregelung hat und der Motor die Bremsleistung in Wärme umwandelt, dieser dann evtl. auch entsprechend gekühlt werden sollte. Glücklicherweise habe ich es bei uns nur mit einem  400W FU zu tun. 

Bleibt noch die Frage zur Drossel für den Zwischenkreis.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

die drossel hab ich doch glatt überlesen:

Bestimmung einer Drossel ist die Glättung der Pulsweitenmodulation. Drosseln werden Ausgangsseitig installiert.

Drossel für den Zwischenkreis?


----------



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

Ja die Drossel ist bei der Ecodrive Cs-FU optional. Da steht

"Durch Anschluss einer Drossel kann die zulässige
Zwischenkreisdauerleistung erhöht werden."

Ok, so weit so gut. Nur welche Funktion die Drossel übernimmt, ist mir nicht klar. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist der Zwischenkreis eine Art Gleichspannungsversorgung für den nachfolgenden Frequenzumrichter. Anscheinend wird mit der Drossel wieder einmal Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse nach ausserhalb geschafft.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

[edit]
um das nochmal zu präzisieren: es gibt drosseln die eingangsseitig installiert werden und es gibt drosseln die ausgangseitig installiert werden.
eingangseitig dienen sie der rückwirkungsverringerung aufs netz
ausgangseitig dienen sie zur glättung [kokulores]der pulsweitenmodulierten spannung[/kokulores] ...des stroms!

zwischenkreisdrosseln sind mir neu
[/edit]


----------



## Dotzi (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> [edit]
> um das nochmal zu präzisieren: es gibt drosseln die eingangsseitig installiert werden und es gibt drosseln die ausgangseitig installiert werden.
> eingangseitig dienen sie der rückwirkungsverringerung aufs netz
> ausgangseitig dienen sie zur glättung der pulsweitenmodulierten spannung
> ...


 

Ausgangsseitig installierte Drosseln dienen nicht zur Glättung der Spannung, sondern zur Glättung des Stroms.
Denn der Strom sollte möglichst sinusförmig sein. Die Spannung ist oftmals eine sinusbewertete Pulsweitenmodulation.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Ausgangsseitig installierte Drosseln dienen nicht zur Glättung der Spannung, sondern zur Glättung des Stroms.
> Denn der Strom sollte möglichst sinusförmig sein. Die Spannung ist oftmals eine sinusbewertete Pulsweitenmodulation.



...wollte ja auch strom schreiben  ... danke


----------



## drfunfrock (9 April 2008)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## wincc (10 April 2008)

Ausgangsdroseln hab ich schonmal eingesetzt um die Leitungslänge zum Motor zu kompensieren .

Besser gesagt die Leitung war zu lang und da musste ich eine Ausgangsdrossel einsetzen das Ich den Motor am Fu betreiben konnte


----------



## JoergW (10 April 2008)

Hi,

Zwischenkreisdrosseln sind das nicht unbedingt, es gibt sogenannte Netzrückspeisegeräte.Bei SEW zb. gibt es die,dabei wird der Umrichter selber nicht mit Spannung (L1/L2/L3) versorgt,sondern der Zwischenkreis wird per Netzrückspeisegerät mit Gleichspannung versorgt.Geht der Umrichter dann in den Bremsbetrieb,so wird die zurückgespeiste Energie über das Netzrückspeisegerät wieder in das Stromnetz abgegeben.

Gruß Jörg


----------

